# VOTING - April / May Turning Challenge



## Steve in VA (May 16, 2022)

**** Before and after pics will be added later this evening. Thanks for your patience!*

Here are your choices for the April / May Turning Challenge. Voting ends Saturday 5/21/22.

The thread to see all the pics and fun banter along the way is here: https://woodbarter.com/threads/april-may-turning-challenge.47912/exportthread

Reminder of the criteria:

You must show at least two pictures: One of the original piece of wood and one of the finished piece. A before and after if you will.
*The piece must contain a crack, void, inclusion, or some other "defect"* as some may refer to these characteristics. The defects can be "fixed" in some manner or left as is; dealer's choice.

*****Can one of the moderators assist me in moving a single "before and after" picture over to this poll from the original thread? I think everything else is set up correctly. Thanks in advance!!

2 Feathers Oak Stump



*




*2 Feathers Oil Lamp*








*William Tanner Goblet*


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 16, 2022)

@ripjack13 @Tony @anybody else that wants to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2022)

I'll have to do it when I'm on my pc at home later tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2022)

I started on this but can't finish tonight, it's bedtime, sorry.


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2022)

Lou Currier's Wood Vase


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2022)

Nubsnstubs - Catclaw Burl Root Flower Display


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2022)

Trc65 - Black Locust Open Form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2022)

Steve in VA - Cherry Burl Bowl


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2022)

William Tanner - Sweet Gum Goblet


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2022)

Jason Goodrich - Birch Burl Hollow Form

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2022)

What happened to Barry’s Olive wood submission? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> What happened to Barry’s Olive wood submission? Chuck


He asked to not be included...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 21, 2022)

Get your votes in today. Lots of great entries!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 22, 2022)

Great job everyone, including @barry richardson who asked to not be included in the voting but had some spectacular pieces as always.

It seems we have a runaway winner with @Jason Goodrich and his birch burl hollow form! Congrats Jason and it’s a very well deserved victory! Phenomenal job transforming that lump of wood into a truly special piece.

The next contest is up to you Jason; bring it!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 22, 2022)

Congrats Jason.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2022)

Very cool. Great job by everyone. 
Congratulations Jason!


----------



## trc65 (May 22, 2022)

Congratulations Jason!

And thanks to Steve for a great challenge!

Looking forward to seeing what Jason decides for the next one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 22, 2022)

Congrats Jason. 
This was my first contest. Enjoyed precipitating.  Will probably continue to test the balance of my schedule and hers...


----------



## Jason Goodrich (May 22, 2022)

Thanks everyone. I think I now know why Barry didn’t want to be included in the voting. He obviously would have won, then would have had to come up with a plan for the next challenge.
I do have an idea, I just need to work out some details.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 22, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Congrats Jason.
> This was my first contest. Enjoyed precipitating.  Will probably continue to test the balance of my schedule and hers...


Precipitating???? What happened, Frank, you pee your pants??  ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2022)

Congrats Jason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 22, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Precipitating???? What happened, Frank, you pee your pants??  ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Naw, just stood near the lathe with a cloudy face... just poking folks, twarn't a mistake, I sat a few terms and checked a few spelling, Grammer, and english lessons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 24, 2022)

Congrats Jason!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 25, 2022)

Runaway winner - Congratulations Jason..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (May 25, 2022)

Congrats Jason!!
I could have voted for any of 'em, great job by all. I tried one. Can't remember if the remnants have been to the fire pit yet or not. Blessings to those who were able to enter!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

